# MINI USA Acheives Milestone With 150,000th Mini Retailed



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

*MINI USA ACHEIVES SALES MILESTONE WITH 150,000TH MINI RETAILED* 
05/31/2006

*Lucky Owner Takes Delivery at Sandia MINI in Albuquerque, NM*
Woodcliff Lake, NJ - May 31, 2006... MINI USA this month has delivered the 150,000th MINI sold in the US to a customer in New Mexico. This sales milestone has been achieved three-and-a-half years ahead of schedule. The lucky customer, Ramon Aragon, picked up his Pepper White MINI Cooper that he purchased through Sandia MINI in Albuquerque, NM.

Like most MINI customers, the 21 year-old Ramon special-ordered his MINI Cooper from the factory, customizing his car with options that include a black roof and bonnet stripes, a Premium Package and the sporty "Checkmate Package" that offers special interior trim and exterior checkerboard graphics.

In fact, more than 60% of MINI owners uniquely configure the MINI they want and custom-order it from the factory. In addition, MINI owners add an average of $5,000 worth of factory and dealer installed options to customize their cars.

"We are delighted that we have achieved this sales milestone much earlier than expected." said Jim McDowell, Vice President, MINI USA. "MINI was planned to be a profitable business based on selling 20,000 cars a year. Last year alone we have sold 40,820 MINIs in the US. It is truly a testament to the product and the brand that MINI remains highly desirable four years on from launch."

Sandia MINI, where the 150,00th MINI was retailed, opened its doors in Albuquerque, NM at the end of 2004 with a new state-of-the-art-facility. The 10,000-square-foot location is ideally positioned in the Southwest to serve the needs of MINI customers who may not be conveniently located near MINI's Phoenix AZ, Denver CO or Oklahoma City OK dealer points.

"My staff and I are thrilled that Sandia MINI has had the opportunity to sell and deliver the 150,000th MINI Cooper in the United States." said Mike Houx, owner of Sandia MINI. "The timely and "happenchance" delivery here in Albuquerque helps to underscore the strong sales momentum we have seen for MINI in the New Mexico market since we opened our store in December, 2004.


----------

